# Traveling This Weekend?



## oldman (Dec 23, 2022)

If you are flying here in the U.S., you may want to check with your airline. I am seeing that many flights have been canceled and many are being delayed. I always enjoyed flying this time of the year. Most people were in a good mood and anxious to get to their destination. My planes were mostly always filled.

I think I told this story before, but here goes again. We were flying from Chicago to Hawaii on Christmas Eve around noon. It had been snowing most of the morning, but the maintenance people were doing a great job keeping the runways open. Around noon, the snow had really picked up and O’Hare Airport had put out an advisory that they may have to close temporarily.

I asked the gate agent to start boarding early, rather than wait the normal 30 minutes prior to departure time. I was told that they had to clear it through United, which United agreed to do. We had everyone onboard, except for three people we were waiting on, otherwise, we could have taken off about 15 minutes early. I told the gate agent to close the door on time. I think it was a 1:15 flight. The Purser announced to the rest of the passengers that we were waiting on a party of three, so we could leave. They got to the gate at 1:14. When they boarded, they were booed. We were immediately cleared for pushback and taxi to the runway. As we had taken off, O’Hare announced that they were closing for at least two hours. We made it just in time. I announced over the intercom to the passengers that the airport just closed. Everyone cheered.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 23, 2022)

The only traveling I’ll be doing for a while is by automobile and it sure won’t be this weekend!  But thanks for the heart-warming Christmas travel story, @oldman.    It’s obvious you cared about your passengers


----------



## Blessed (Dec 23, 2022)

I do not have to worry about traveling by plane or car. My husband has passed so there are not further adventures.  He did get me to go out and experience things I would not have tried on my own.  For that, I am grateful to have had a partner that understood me and make sure my life was full.  I could not have had that without him. 

I can remember being on the plane ready to go and having to wait for the last of the passengers to arrive.  Mind you, I am of terrified of flying, am always medicated to even get on the plane.  Then I would have to set there, waiting on others. Maybe to this day, I get upset when someone is late for any appointment.

I am happy to say, these days I can fly, still with the same trepidation, but I have my anxiety medication if needed. Just apologize if you delay a flight. Lastly, be proud dear husband who gave me courage when I had none.


----------



## jujube (Dec 23, 2022)

Several years ago, I had to fly out of Norfolk on Christmas Day, change planes in Atlanta (of course) and then fly to Orlando.  It was a smooth transition through the airports. Everyone was in a good mood, the weather was cooperating, and the flights weren't overcrowded.  

I'm sure glad I'm not flying THIS Christmas!  Coming back from Seattle in late October, we barely made it out of Denver, where we had to change.  That was the first time I've watched planes being de-iced.  Talk about a rough job!  I hope they pay those people well.


----------

